# Correct pedals for 53 New World



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2018)

wondering which pedals are correct for this bike. When I got it, it had Torrington 8 on it(still does). But when I see catalog pics, looks like they show large cap bow pedals on the bikes. Just wondering which would be correct for this model?


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 25, 2018)

my 53 welterweight had large cap bows and it was correct.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yep, large cap screwed on bows


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2018)

Too bad I sold the nice pair I had last year


----------

